# Moose's Southwestern Rub



## i is a moose (Apr 1, 2011)

This is turning out to be one of my favorite rubs I've made, and I've now mentioned it in two threads, so I figured I'd make a reference thread for it. This is an idea I'd concocted on the fly while trying to develop my own Cajun rub, which is sadly still in development.

The main idea was "just enough" heat, and plenty of flavors, and a little integrated smoke to make it act as a "primer" that can introduce some smoky flavors into meats in addition to chunks used in grilling and smoking.

(T=Tablespoon, t=teaspoon)

for 1 spice jar:

3T Smoked Paprika

1t Cayenne

1T Whole Cumin

2t Whole Coriander

1T onion Powder

2t Garlic Powder

1T Chipoltle Flakes

2T Dark Chili Powder

3 Cascabel Chiles

2 New Mexico Chiles

1t Dried Cilantro

1T Dried Oregano

Cut the tops off the chiles with shears and empty out the seeds, then cut into nickel-sized chunks, and add to a skillet with the cumin, coriander, and chipoltle. Toast these until they're aromatic, and begin to pop. Transfer to your spice grinder with the herbbs and powders, and grind until it becomes a fine dust. 

Important: let this sit for about five minutes before opening the lid; I was in a hurry last time around, and spent the afternoon with flavorful lungs.

This will keep for roughly 6 months before going stale. I have not yet made it last a month though!

 You can use it as a spice rub, or add it to marinades, and sauces. It plays well with poultry, pork and brisket.

For chicken: I usually like to rub it in with a little brown sugar, and squeeze some lime over it after it's done cooking.

For Brisket and chuck: No sugar, and I usually up the cayenne.

For pork: just like with chicken but I'll make a finishing sauce of cider vinegar, dark mustard, molasses, hot sauce, and black pepper instead of limes.

In general: I like to control how much salt and pepper goes onto my meats, so they were kept separate from this rub. I've found that seasoning first, then spicing allows me to avoid the risk of over-seasoning my meat when I want a spicier product, and the salt helps draw some flavors into the animal.

thanks for reading this!


----------



## lugnutz (Apr 1, 2011)

nicely done Moose. I just started making my own so I can control the salt as well.


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks!

Yeah, one of my favorite spice mixes is the Luzianne Cajun Spice, but it's too salty, and when I want to really burn my mouth, I just end up getting too much salt on the meat.

Still working on blending my own analogy to it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Moose, I printed it out & will make a batch.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 3, 2011)

Thaks for the recipe...


----------



## rosiepug (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the post!! Glad to see someone share their recipes :):sausage::drool


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

This has to be my favorite rub I've concoted, and I really hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.

Lately, I've taken to mixing it into mayo with lemon or lime juice for sandwiches, the first time in three years I've made a sandwiche I didn't drown in my trusty Crystal Hot Sauce.

Still to come:

Cajun "essence"

and

Mole Pablano


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Moose


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks, copied and into the ever growing to-do list


----------



## alblancher (Apr 3, 2011)

Put your mind in a bad place, the WallMart vegetable aisle.  What would you recommend as a substitute for the Cascabel chiles if they are not available in SE Louisiana.  I have a Whole Foods Market if you think they can be found there.

Thanks

Al


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 3, 2011)

Cascabels can be found at Whole Foods, or Foodmax (aka Food 4 Less in some areas), if you can't source them, add more of the New Mexico's or any other smoke-dried chile out there.

They are usually found among the dried goods and spices, as I've never seen Cascabels in fresh form.

Good question, and good luck!


alblancher said:


> Put your mind in a bad place, the WallMart vegetable aisle.  What would you recommend as a substitute for the Cascabel chiles if they are not available in SE Louisiana.  I have a Whole Foods Market if you think they can be found there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Al


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

Good looking rub. On the to do list for sure


----------

